# gas mileage with flat front trailer



## kyle&amp;nelli (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey guys,

Im thinking about getting a new or used trailer. I have a chev silverado 1500 with a 5.3. Im just wondering if anyone has a similar pickup with a similar engine and what they get for mileage? Also how long is your trailer? Im trying to decide if its worth it to buy a V-front. I havent seen very many used V-fronts out there.....

Thanks!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

As crazy as it is to say tests have shown the V-front doesn't effect the milage. You are still displacing the same amount of air. However, the v-front DOES make the trailer easier to pull, it doesn't get as much sway, cuts through the air better and so on. I always thought it made a difference until I had a trailer builder put the results of the tests in-front of me!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Same here hunt4P&Y. What a surprise. I think however, that once you exceed a 45 degree angle it would begin to affect mileage. I put a three foot nose on a seven foot wide trailer. I wish I had put a five foot nose on it. Somewhere in that angle the sharper entry to the air has to begin to have an affect. 
I think any angle helps, but it has to be past 45 degrees before your engine begins to show mileage benefits. What do you think hunt4P&Y?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I agree. If you get a mean old V on it like a 6 foot V or something like that it is going to do better. Alot more of it has to do with weight.. Another thing he mentioned is that if you get one without rivots showing... aka the All Allum ones with the seamless sheeting you will get leaps and bounds better mileage. So if you got a large V front with seamless and waxed the mofo you should darn near get better milage then you do without a trailer!

:lol:

Honestly you are going to see more of a difference with extra weight lubing your hubs, and so on then from a Small V-front.

I will say I would rather have a V-front though. You don't get pushed around in the wind as much!


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I just bought a trailer last week and asked all the dealerships the same question. They said as long as you go with a 6 foot wide or less, the v-nose wont make a difference. They said if you go wider than 6, it can help to have the v since the trailer sticks out wider than the truck. I bought a 6x12 v-nose just because the rocks that get thrown from your truck will get deflected more to the sides than back at the tailgate. My last pickup's tailgate was really rock chipped up because the previous owner pulled a 5th wheel camper with it. Just another thought for you.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I am not a trailer expert by any means however I have had about 6-7 differend enclosed trailers in the past and I personally dont think not having rivited sides would make any difference at all on mileage.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

just like a boat going through water with the v nose.. I have a 5.3 chev and i get about 10 or so pulling a 6x12 v nose haulmax.


----------

